# Sekonda Automatic



## Cytec (Jul 8, 2005)

I have acquired a Sekonda Automatic watch. The watch face is marked 25 Jewels but the movement (5 2427) is stamped 27 Jewels. On the watch back is what is presumably a Serial Number (091). The watch is extremely accurate varying no more than a few seconds over a 7-day period.

Any information on this watch would be most appreciated.


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Cytec.

It's difficult to say very much about the watch without seeing a picture.

My very wild guess is that the movement is made by Slava (which is a Russian brand). A 27 jewel auto sounds like something they'd do and there is a Slava 2427 movement. It's possible that the movement is not original to the watch (hence the discrepancy between the number of jewels stated on the dial and on the movement) but not necessarily so. They may have upgraded the movement and used up the remaining dials before printing new ones. There might be an emblem on the movement which will tell you who made it. I don't know for sure which movments Sekonda ever used; loads probably!

The Slava mark looks like this:










The markings for many other makes are shown in the reference section of the RLT Photo Gallery.

Generally speaking, if the watch dial says "Made in USSR" or "Made in CCCP" on it then it's an "old" one made in what was the Soviet Union which makes it a bit nicer and more interesting to a collector in my opinion. After this, around the mid-1990's, Russian watches said "Made in Russia", or the equivalent in Cyrillic, on the dial.

The number on the back I think is just a part number and not a watch serial number as such.


----------



## Cytec (Jul 8, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Welcome to the forum Cytec.
> 
> It's difficult to say very much about the watch without seeing a picture.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cytec (Jul 8, 2005)

rhaythorne said:


> Welcome to the forum Cytec.
> 
> It's difficult to say very much about the watch without seeing a picture.
> 
> ...


Many thanks for the information, rhaythorne.

I have a photo of the watch but cannot see how to get this onto the forum. Can you help?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

go to the photography forum and see the pinned topic at the top on posting picture.

Or CLICK HERE


----------

